# Hardware MIDI fader / controller recommendations?



## Bluemount Score

I‘m for somehow having a hard time finding a (cheap) MIDI controller with just 2 (or more) faders for external CC control.
The E-Piano I use for MIDI recording doesn‘t have a single one. I change all CCs inside the DAW after recording. I thought it‘s finally time to gear up...

Any recommendations?


----------



## Aphanasis

I have a Korg NanoKontrol, but to be honest, I can't really recommend it. The faders don't have anywhere near enough travel for my liking. 

The Studio version is supposed to be a bit better in that regard, I think.


----------



## Bluemount Score

Aphanasis said:


> The faders don't have anywhere near enough travel for my liking.


That‘s what I noticed with quite a few controllers. Even worse would be the imagination of knobs instead of faders for live controlling.


----------



## Aphanasis

I know what you mean. I've been on the lookout for something better for a while now, but still haven't found anything that's got me excited.


----------



## Bear Market

I love my Kenton Control Freak, but it can be tricky to find. A unit pops up on Ebay or Reverb every now and again though. 

If you want 100mm faders, the JL Cooper Fadermaster might be an option.


----------



## gsilbers

Behringer X-Touch Compact


----------



## gsilbers

Platform X+







iconproaudio.com


----------



## Bluemount Score

gsilbers said:


> Behringer X-Touch Compact


That looks promising! < $300 is also the max budget I had in mind. 
Thanks for your recommendations!


----------



## colony nofi

Modular Productivity Tool for Creative Pros


Creative Console is the only controller powerful and versatile enough to increase productivity and creativity for photographers, artists, editors, music producers, and any digital creatives.




monogramcc.com




I use their old version (known as palette gear) and aside from a problem that meant the CC data would record some random 0's every now and then, they've been rock solid for 3 or so years. And travelled with me everywhere / been extremely robust. And recent firmware update seems to have fixed the CC problem. Top quality hardware. The new version look much better... I'm considering just grabbing one of the three fader packs myself.

*Edit : They are only 60mm, but feel TONNES better than the korg studio, or faders on various controller synths around the studios here! When in my main studio I have a avid mix which has the last 4 faders set to CC control using BOME. Funnily enough, I'm almost preferring the palette gear faders these days, as eucon keeps giving me grief!


----------



## LudovicVDP

https://www.nakedboards.org/mc8.html



Been eying on that for a long time.


----------



## bvaughn0402

I read somewhere that Behringer can’t do Midi CCs ... unless they updated that. At the time it only controlled DAW functions but unable to record Midi CC.


----------



## Studio E

I'm getting great results with my Nektar P1


----------



## bvaughn0402

How does one determine if a controller handles MIDI CC's? 

Seems there are quite a lot of them that are DAW controllers, but won't record MIDI CC's.


----------



## Bluemount Score

bvaughn0402 said:


> How does one determine if a controller handles MIDI CC's?
> 
> Seems there are quite a lot of them that are DAW controllers, but won't record MIDI CC's.


Thanks for pointing that out, I was sure basically any DAW controller would be able to do so.
If the Beringer doesn‘t, I‘d probably go with the Korg nanoKONTROL


----------



## Bluemount Score

Studio E said:


> I'm getting great results with my Nektar P1


Seems like another valid option, though the faders look tiny.


----------



## Studio E

Bluemount Score said:


> Seems like another valid option, though the faders look tiny.



I do believe they are 60mm so yeah, not huge but it just works every day that I turn on everything in my studio, which is more than I can say for the Korg NanoKontrol I tried to use for quite some time. Super easy to setup as well.


----------



## cmillar

Akai Midimix....perfect and affordable


----------



## Paul Jelfs

The Faderfox MX12 is probably the best all round option these days. 60MM , 12 faders, but a bit out of your price range. 

Built like a tank and used by alot of working musicians. Sometimes if you go too cheap, you will have problems down the line, either with build quality, or sometimes even with Drivers and getting the Midi editors to work properly. 

Maybe an Overkill for what you want but soon you will be wanting moooooore faders!


----------



## Bear Market

Paul Jelfs said:


> The Faderfox MX12 is probably the best all round option these days. 60MM , 12 faders, but a bit out of your price range.



I've owned one of these and can vouch for its excellent build quality. Great MIDI controller. Ultimately, though, I opted for a Kenton Control Freak due to desk real estate limitations. But you can't go wrong with the MX12 if you have room for it!


----------



## Jon W

Has anyone tried iOS apps? The one I just found today is Ribn and is $3.99, for both iPhone and iPad.


----------



## Pier

Bluemount Score said:


> The E-Piano I use for MIDI recording doesn‘t have a single one. I change all CCs inside the DAW after recording. I thought it‘s finally time to gear up...



I had exactly the same problem.

I bought the Launch Control XL from Novation which also integrates nicely with Ableton Live (and I imagine with other DAWs too).






Launch Control XL | Novation







novationmusic.com


----------



## Bluemount Score

Jon W said:


> Has anyone tried iOS apps? The one I just found today is Ribn and is $3.99, for both iPhone and iPad.


I haven't, maybe not a wise decision as it's so cheap, but I simple don't like the idea of a touch display compared to a real fader hardware in my hands.


----------



## Bluemount Score

Did a little more research, I think I'm going for this:









Platform X+







iconproaudio.com


----------



## Pier

Bluemount Score said:


> Did a little more research, I think I'm going for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platform X+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iconproaudio.com



Does this work on its own? Seems to be an expansion for the M+ system.

Also the little LCD display costs extra.


----------



## gsilbers

colony nofi said:


> Modular Productivity Tool for Creative Pros
> 
> 
> Creative Console is the only controller powerful and versatile enough to increase productivity and creativity for photographers, artists, editors, music producers, and any digital creatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monogramcc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use their old version (known as palette gear) and aside from a problem that meant the CC data would record some random 0's every now and then, they've been rock solid for 3 or so years. And travelled with me everywhere / been extremely robust. And recent firmware update seems to have fixed the CC problem. Top quality hardware. The new version look much better... I'm considering just grabbing one of the three fader packs myself.
> 
> *Edit : They are only 60mm, but feel TONNES better than the korg studio, or faders on various controller synths around the studios here! When in my main studio I have a avid mix which has the last 4 faders set to CC control using BOME. Funnily enough, I'm almost preferring the palette gear faders these days, as eucon keeps giving me grief!




so wierd thats under a different company name than pallete. the 3 slider is perfect for most of us. cc1, cc7 and cc11.


----------



## Bluemount Score

Pier Bover said:


> Does this work on its own? Seems to be an expansion for the M+ system.
> 
> Also the little LCD display costs extra.


Markus Warner uses this as a stand alone. Seems to work on it's own. Not looking for the display, currently.


----------



## wst3

I wanted one box that would provide MIDI CCs and be useful for mixing - I used a Peavey StudioMix for a long time, but I finally retired it in favor of the Icon Pro Audio Platform M+. I like it. I haven't been using it long, and mostly I am using it for mixing, but I have used it for CCs and it worked well for that too.

I also still use an NI Kore2, which I may be retiring as well, and a KiwiTechnics Patch Editor in MIDI mode. The later is fantastic as a patch editor or synth controller, but I've been struggling with using it for sending CCs.


----------



## cpaf

I would seriously hold out if possible on any midi related till more MIDI 2.0 devices have been revealed at NAMM! If you have an iPad - use that with TouchOSC until these new controllers


----------



## Bluemount Score

cpaf said:


> If you have an iPad - use that with TouchOSC until these new controllers


I'm gonna take a look.


----------



## mybadmemory

* palette gear / monogram?
* naked boards?
* that new studiologic thingy?


----------



## easyrider

cpaf said:


> I would seriously hold out if possible on any midi related till more MIDI 2.0 devices have been revealed at NAMM! If you have an iPad - use that with TouchOSC until these new controllers


Did any new ones get released ?


----------



## cpaf

easyrider said:


> Did any new ones get released ?


Not that i know about yet - there is a Roland 88 keys keyboard that has midi 2.0. Maybe the new Presonus controller/audio interface combo has it?


----------



## Sapphire

Bluemount Score said:


> I'm gonna take a look.



Since you use FL Studio, you should probably check out IL's free app called "Image-Line Remote". 
You'll find more info on IL's support page.


----------



## Bluemount Score

I decided and bought myself a Icon Platform M+ as a birthday present. It's already delivered, but for my birthday there are still 6 days left to wait :(


----------



## ptram

hbjdk said:


> There is this one also:


My doubt with the A&H is that having a deep group of buttons before the faders can interfere with the operations, when sitting at the computer/keyboard. DJs are a different matter, since they mix while standing up.

Paolo


----------



## BassClef

Iswhatitis said:


> I know this is an older post but for anyone looking for a midi fader controller that reads this post I have a Studiologic SL Mixface and love it. I use it with Digital Performer 10 on an iMac running Mojave for transport control, automation, mixing volume and pan, and for controlling solo, mute, select and record enable buttons as well as sending MIDI CC data & UACC commands to control VI libraries & FX plugins like Spitfire, OT, Cinesamples, Cinematic Studio Series, Native Instruments Kontakt, VSL, UVI, Arturia, Korg Collection, Spectrasonics, Plugin Alliance, Waves, Eventide, Softube, and others.
> 
> It does not have automated motorized faders unfortunately and is more expensive than the Korg Nanocontrol2/Studio ($52/$132) and Akai Midimix ($89) units, but you get a lot more functionality and better feeling 🎚 faders for around $210. The SL Mixface can run on batteries 🔋 or USB powered and works over USB or wireless Bluetooth. It’s very cool as you can use it with a Mac, PC or iOS devices.
> 
> Unless one is spending way more for an automated motorized fader controller ie. Presonus Faderport 8/16, Mackie, Behringer, Avid, Icon, SSL, etc., I suggest spending more and getting the SL Mixface. I looked at Korg and Akai which are cheaper but felt I get so much more for not too much $$$.
> 
> I still have and use a motorized Tascam US-2400, but I wanted something I could place closer to me right on top of my 88-note MIDI keyboard controller for more control (dynamics, vibrato, expression, vibrato speed, release, tightness, reverb, mic mix volumes, articulations) when I play midi notes into my DAW. I use the Tascam for controlling transport control, volume faders and pan knobs in Digital Performer.
> 
> I still cannot believe that Tascam stopped making the US-2400 and FW-1884, which was way ahead of its time and could be extremely useful today still if Tascam simply released the 64-bit Mac driver that it already created for it so it could work on OS X 10.8-10.15 Mac computers. Release that Mac 64-bit driver already, Tascam!!



I have a MixFace arriving today to mate up with my new Studio Logic SL88Grand keyboard/controller. I lucked out and found a new "open box" unit for only $165.


----------



## whinecellar

Another vote for the Behringer X-Touch Compact. It’s the regular X-Touch that can’t do CC’s, which is crazy - but the Compact can do just about anything and feels quite luxurious, IMO (it’s made by Midas). Full 100mm faders, all metal, tons of buttons, knobs, pedal inputs - killer piece of gear. Only downside is you need a PC to program it.


----------



## Bluemount Score

whinecellar said:


> It’s the regular X-Touch that can’t do CC’s, which is crazy


Why wouldn't it be able to do that? I don't know about the average customer, but for me that's the Nr. 1 thing of interest when buying such a device.


----------



## whinecellar

Bluemount Score said:


> Why wouldn't it be able to do that? I don't know about the average customer, but for me that's the Nr. 1 thing of interest when buying such a device.



I wish I knew - it’s a major oversight of an otherwise stellar device! It’s always been weird to me that the “Compact” version does it but not the regular X-Touch!


----------



## Dewdman42

also there is no editor for the X-Touch compact for setting up the CC assignments on a mac. You must have a windows box available to program it. Otherwise a great device. I had to return mine because of no editor.

JL Cooper Fadermaster's come up on Ebay a few times a year. I saw one a couple weeks ago for like 200-300 bucks and I would keep an eye out for something like that.


----------



## whinecellar

Dewdman42 said:


> also there is no editor for the X-Touch compact for setting up the CC assignments on a mac. You must have a windows box available to program it...



Yep, I mentioned that in my original post about it. It's such a killer piece of gear though, and the only one I know of that feels like real top-notch hardware, that it's worth it to find (or borrow!) a cheap PC to program it! I did see that ICON has a new line out at NAMM and those looked and felt fantastic as well - just not sure of pricing, or whether they can do MIDI CCs...


----------



## Sapphire

Bluemount Score said:


> Why wouldn't it be able to do that? I don't know about the average customer, but for me that's the Nr. 1 thing of interest when buying such a device.



Does anyone know what it's sending instead? At least with FL there shouldn't be a problem as long as it's some kind of midi signal with a value attached to it. You can assign every key's individual velocity, pitch-bend-wheels etc. to any CC parameter within seconds if you want to. However, don't take my word on that, I only tried it with pitch-bend and velocity.
That wouldn't be a reason not to use CC in the first place anyway.
I would probably stick to the CC ones as well.


----------



## Bluemount Score

Sapphire said:


> Does anyone know what it's sending instead? At least with FL there shouldn't be a problem as long as it's some kind of midi signal with a value attached to it. You can assign every key's individual velocity, pitch-bend-wheels etc. to any CC parameter within seconds if you want to. However, don't take my word on that, I only tried it with pitch-bend and velocity.
> That wouldn't be a reason not to use CC in the first place anyway.
> I would probably stick to the CC ones aswell.


FL user here as well, had the same thoughts


----------



## whinecellar

Sapphire said:


> Does anyone know what it's sending instead? At least with FL there shouldn't be a problem as long as it's some kind of midi signal with a value attached to it. You can assign every key's individual velocity, pitch-bend-wheels etc. to any CC parameter within seconds if you want to. However, don't take my word on that, I only tried it with pitch-bend and velocity.
> That wouldn't be a reason not to use CC in the first place anyway.
> I would probably stick to the CC ones aswell.



It's standard Mackie Control Universal protocol, so it depends on the control. Faders are pitch bend, other controls are standard CC.


----------



## utopia

LudovicVDP said:


> https://www.nakedboards.org/mc8.html
> 
> 
> 
> Been eying on that for a long time.


Been using one for more than a year and couldn’t be happier.


----------



## zig

How about this ?








Intech Studio


Grid modular controllers - class compliant MIDI and HID control.




intech.studio


----------



## HeliaVox

zig said:


> How about this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intech Studio
> 
> 
> Grid modular controllers - class compliant MIDI and HID control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> intech.studio



I've never heard of this company. This looks like exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## Pietro

Looks very cool. Small and simple. I'd be happy to get one of those if they are programmed well. They are still producing the first batch though, so it may take a while before anyone sees one of those. Sadly.

- Piotr


----------



## khollister

This has been a good thread to identify options. Since I have been looking for just faders to replace my Korg NanoKontrol, I decided to order one of the Nakedboards MC-8. Small, just 8 faders, good size and construction (based on reports), low cost and a dirt simple config process. It's on its way from Russia and I'll post a followup here after I get it.


----------



## Bluemount Score

So I bought the Icon Platform X+ and it works all fine, however some buttons seem to be incompatible with my DAW (FL Studio). The "Mixer" button for example does nothing, or opens something different instead of the mixer. I couldn't reassign it either (which I COULD do with all other knobs and faders, no problems).
This DAW Controller seems to be mainly designed for Cubase, Pro Tools, Logic and such. I won't send it back as it works well otherwise (so far) and the flaws are minor in my case.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I just got a StudioLogic SL73 and bought their Mixface controller to go along with that. It is compact, attaches right to the keyboard top sturdily, has transport controls, and was super easy to configure for CCs on the faders so I can switch quickly between that and the DAW mixer. So far, so good!


----------



## PaulieDC

Forgive me if the PreSonus FaderPort 8 was already mentioned. If not, here’s the scoop. that is, if you want 100mm faders! 😀


----------



## jcrosby

If you're open to one fader that does several controllers and is incredibly 'human' in terms of it actually being _playable_ vs just being a few static sliders this thing is the bees knees.


----------



## Sapphire

Bluemount Score said:


> So I bought the Icon Platform X+ and it works all fine, however some buttons seem to be incompatible with my DAW (FL Studio). The "Mixer" button for example does nothing, or opens something different instead of the mixer. I couldn't reassign it either (which I COULD do with all other knobs and faders, no problems).
> This DAW Controller seems to be mainly designed for Cubase, Pro Tools, Logic and such. I won't send it back as it works well otherwise (so far) and the flaws are minor in my case.



What mode did you choose in iMap and what controller type did you set in FL?
Try to use the Cubase MCP mode and set "mackie control universal" as the controller type in FL. 

If this doesn't work you could still use iMap to assign the button to send anything you want and use a midi to keystroke converter to trigger the window (Mixer would be F9). But tbh I can't even remember the last time I had to open the mixer, I just never close it.


----------



## Bluemount Score

Sapphire said:


> What mode did you choose in iMap and what controller type did you set in FL?
> Try to use the Cubase MCP mode and set "mackie control universal" as the controller type in FL.


So far, I've used the Customize Mapping Mode and Mackie Control Universal in FL settings.


Sapphire said:


> If this doesn't work you could still use iMap to assign the button to send anything you want and use a midi to keystroke converter to trigger the window (Mixer would be F9).


What is a MIDI to keystroke converter? That's nothing you set up using iMap, right? External software?


----------



## Sapphire

Bluemount Score said:


> So far, I've used the Customize Mapping Mode and Mackie Control Universal in FL settings.
> 
> What is a MIDI to keystroke converter? That's nothing you set up using iMap, right? External software?



Yeah, there are different external programs to convert midi information. Some use it to trigger numerous shortcuts from their midi device. I'm not sure if iMap can do that as well, but I don't think so.
I don't use those programs though, so I can't give recommendations on them.


----------



## woodslanding

ptram said:


> My doubt with the A&H is that having a deep group of buttons before the faders can interfere with the operations, when sitting at the computer/keyboard. DJs are a different matter, since they mix while standing up.
> 
> Paolo


I'd be inclined to mount it upside down!


----------



## manuhz

gsilbers said:


> Platform X+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iconproaudio.com


+1


----------



## Paul Jelfs

I use the Platform X+ with DFader. For Midi CC. Allows you to save unlimited amount of Snapshots for the faders - say one for Spitfire, One for OT, etc etc I have around 35 . 

You just click on a preset and it changes the faders to those CCs. Cant live without Dfader now. 

https://www.deviltechnologies.com/index.php/dfader-v2
It also works with Presonus Fader Port 8 , and many many other. If Midi cc is your thing, i would check it out.


----------



## chimuelo

There’s always a BCF2000 too.


----------



## LWM

Hi All. I’ve been looking for the same thing for a while - and there are a few threads about this kind of ting. Cant understand why no-one has suggested the SL MIXFACE. 8 faders for cc control and a DAW mode if you want it.
I’ve just tried it in a shop - it works, well built and while it’s not really cheap it’s half the price of some of the contenders mentioned. It also is sopposed to work with ANY keyboard!


----------



## BassClef

LWM said:


> Hi All. I’ve been looking for the same thing for a while - and there are a few threads about this kind of ting. Cant understand why no-one has suggested the SL MIXFACE. 8 faders for cc control and a DAW mode if you want it.
> I’ve just tried it in a shop - it works, well built and while it’s not really cheap it’s half the price of some of the contenders mentioned. It also is sopposed to work with ANY keyboard!


I’ve been using the Studio Logic Mixface for well over a year, since I purchased that company’s “88Grand” keyboard. It’s a very capable unit that is not too large or too expensive.


----------



## LWM

Thanks Bass Clef for the reply. It seems very capable, specially as it will supposedly connect to any midi equipped keyboard! It was connected to an SL Grand, which is very nice, I’m just not sure about the joysticks in practice. If the Mixface will connect to something like a MP7-SE or similar the it will be perfect. Kindly confirm something please; does the Mixface have to be connected to both the keyboard AND the computer? Sitting in between? Or just the keyboard usb and then the cc fader movements will be sent from the Keyboard Midi out? Hoping that’s the case as the keyboard will be just a ‘master keyboard’ connected to a midi interface. Thanks. LWM


----------



## BassClef

Since I got the Mixface, I no longer use the SL 88Grand joy sticks. The Keyboard is connected via USB to the Mixface, then the Mixface is then connected via USB to my iMac.


----------



## LWM

Thanks BC.


----------



## SupremeFist

I may have asked this before but is the Mixface a substantial step up from the Nanokontrol in terms of fader throw/feel? Rather fancy one if so...


----------



## Denkii

I tried it out and found the faders to be very, very stiff to the point where it was unusable for me because I would always move it when trying to do more than one at a dime.
Could have been the unit or maybe that is just how it is, I don't know.


----------



## LWM

I saw the Nanokontrol when I tried the Mixface and although the Nano is a tad wider it’s shallower and thinner with less fader throw. So I opted for the Mixface, which I believe has more capabilities with a dedicated ‘controller’ mode which makes it straightforward. The one I tried wsas very smooth in operation.


----------



## Denkii

Sounds like it was my particular unit...it didn't really feel like that's how it was supposed to be designed. I liked the form factor.
Disliked the faders caps though but I guess you could just swap them.

Had a m+ after that. Never really warned up to it.

Ended up getting a Faderport 8 lately and loving the thing.


----------



## Westher

LWM said:


> Hi All. I’ve been looking for the same thing for a while - and there are a few threads about this kind of ting. Cant understand why no-one has suggested the SL MIXFACE. 8 faders for cc control and a DAW mode if you want it.
> I’ve just tried it in a shop - it works, well built and while it’s not really cheap it’s half the price of some of the contenders mentioned. It also is sopposed to work with ANY keyboard!


I just bought this piece to control some parameters via midi cc inside Studio One, but I wasn't able to control it (f.e. let's say I map cc 7 to my first fader to control the volume inside a Spitfire library)
I am aware that there is a DAW mode and a CTRL mode. I suppose I need the CTRL mode to set up the midi cc to the corresponding fader? Studio One isn't recognizing any midi input though.
Any idea how to fix this (I am very new to this).
Thanks!


----------



## Denkii

Did you add it as an external device?
See https://www.studiologic-music.com/support/articles/2843017/


----------



## dunamisstudio

I have a Novation Launch Control XL, works fine for me.


----------



## Denkii

Without knowing any details...sounds to me as if they mapped faders to specific midi CC channels in a proprietary software for the controller but didn't add the controller itself to the DAW so it doesn't know it exists.

The alternative would be that they mapped it via midi learn and in that case it should work already.


----------



## Westher

The Mixface works fine in DAW mode but then the faders are functioning as volume faders. I want it to behave as faders to control f.e the expression which is midi cc 11. Like the modwheel on a midi keyboard is cc 1 automatically.


----------



## Gerbil

Westher said:


> The Mixface works fine in DAW mode but then the faders are functioning as volume faders. I want it to behave as faders to control f.e the expression which is midi cc 11. Like the modwheel on a midi keyboard is cc 1 automatically.


Then you switch it to midi mode. The DAW transport functions still work in either mode.


----------



## Westher

Gerbil said:


> Then you switch it to midi mode. The DAW transport functions still work in either mode.


That's where I fail. The faders aren't sending midi info to S1. Any idea how to fix it?
Thanks!


----------



## Gerbil

Westher said:


> That's where I fail. The faders aren't sending midi info to S1. Any idea how to fix it?
> Thanks!


Are you using SLMIXUSB?


----------



## Westher

Gerbil said:


> Are you using SLMIXUSB?


Yes. I can control the DAW in both modes. In DAW mode the faders are recognized as volume faders (I can't change them it seems). In CTRL mode the faders aren't sending midi to S1.


----------



## Gerbil

Are you in P01 Multi Port?


----------



## Westher

Gerbil said:


> Are you in P01 Multi Port?


Yes, but tried the other modes as well. So the screen is giving me CC01 for fader 1, CC12 for fader 2 and so on, ...


----------



## Denkii

They aren't sending midi at all?

Again: have you tried adding the unit to the list of external devices in midi mode? As in...does S1 know of the ports where that midi data is supposed to come from?
Sometimes a midi mode and a native DAW mode are seperate "devices".
Check if you can add something from the mixface that is called something else as the ports for the DAW mode. Also make sure to add the midi mode from the controller as a "keyboard", not as a "control surface" as "keyboard" is what controls instruments and midi parameters in studio one.

Also, check if you can get S1 to recognize any of the faders, knobs, buttons (not the Transport section as I understand it works for the DAW in both modes) under "external" for midi learn, while the unit is in midi mode.
Mix -> external -> choose the mixface and then start moving some faders. Do they show up?

Telling a unit via its firmware what channels it's supposed to send cc data to internally and having a DAW recognize that data are two seperate things. It sounds to me you are missing the latter.


----------



## Westher

Denkii said:


> They aren't sending midi at all?
> 
> Again: have you tried adding the unit to the list of external devices in midi mode? As in...does S1 know of the ports where that midi data is supposed to come from?
> Sometimes a midi mode and a native DAW mode are seperate "devices".
> Check if you can add something from the mixface that is called something else as the ports for the DAW mode. Also make sure to add the midi mode from the controller as a "keyboard", not as a "control surface" as "keyboard" is what controls instruments and midi parameters in studio one.
> 
> Also, check if you can get S1 to recognize any of the faders, knobs, buttons (not the Transport section as I understand it works for the DAW in both modes) under "external" for midi learn, while the unit is in midi mode.
> Mix -> external -> choose the mixface and then start moving some faders. Do they show up?
> 
> Telling a unit via its firmware what channels it's supposed to send cc data to internally and having a DAW recognize that data are two seperate things. It sounds to me you are missing the latter.


@Denkii 
Thanks for taking the time on my issue.
It seems like the faders indeed aren't sending midi at all. I checked with an app called "pocketMIDI" and the faders are sending midi only in DAW mode. In CTRL mode there is no midi being sent.
I added the controller as a keyboard as you suggested and now the DAW mode isn't controlling the DAW. I'm sure the midi-in/out is correct (cfr. manual).
I tried to go to external>mixface>midi learn but nothing is showing up.


----------



## Denkii

@Westher
Alright. Set it up as a Mackie controller again, so that the DAW mode works.

When you set the mixface into CTRL mode (not in DAW mode!), have you assigned midi channels to the faders that you want to use? On the unit itself in CTRL mode, not in S1 and not in DAW mode.

God...this thing is tedious without an editor.

You are right that the unit sends data in DAW mode that is specifically designed to send MCU data to Studio One so that you can control parameters and features within the DAW itself. That's why even when you enable record on an instrument and move a fader that is controlling channel 1, it is still controlling whatever channel 1 is in Studio One and not Midi CC1 for the instrument.

What we need to try first is to get Studio One to recognize the mixface's faders while it is in CTRL mode.

For example:
On the Mixface: Set up zone 1 Set 1-8 and have Fader number 8 control midi CC 1 with min Value 0 and Max Value 127.

Then in S1: Make sure the Mixface is set to CTRL mode. Make sure you have zone 1 active.
Go to the midi learn window again under Mix->external->choose mixface-> click midi learn and move fader 8 on the mixface.

It should create a fader in the external devices window where you just pressed midi learn.
If not, I am lost as to how this controller is supposed to be set up.
I would then try to set it up not as a Mackie controller but a plain "keyboard" controller and go through the entire process again, add all it's faders and buttons in the midi learn window and just assign them manually. That should work, too.

Edit: By the way depending on what mode you're in, you might need to have the instrument window open and in focus for which you want to control midi cc data via a controller in Studio one. There are different modes for global or focus control. For a better understanding, you might want to watch 

But before this could be a problem, we need to get S1 to recognize your faders at all.


----------



## Westher

I tried again, also tried to reset to factory settings but no improvements.
When I try to do midi learn I can't acces it because it gives me a screen with MCU on the bottom right.
Also tried to set it up as a keyboard, no improvements...
At this moment I'm done with this and I'm probably gonna return it to the store and buy an icon platform X+, which seems a bit easier to set up (I hope).
Thanks for the efforts! I really appreciate it!


----------



## LWM

I hear you! Suffered similar teething problems but it all worked finally. I have no experience of S1 but assuming you are on a mac(?) I had to download the latest firmware for the Mixface, set it to Controller Mode with the button, then attach it only to the mac and using “Audiomidi set up”, rescanned the “midi Bus”. Depending on which USB socket it was connected to, it finally showed up as a Midi device. Then it appeared in Logic. There is a fiddly process of button pushing/turning enabled each zone (one only for me) and the cc controller assigned to each fader. It seems that out of the box, there was nothing assigned to the faders in controller mode - although that could have been a result of the firmware update.. Don’t know. Good luck.


----------

